# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum > Geeetech Forum >  Geeetech

## DangerDan

May have made a rookie mistake...I bought the Geetech  i3 Pro C dual head kit. Anyone know how to get the printer recognized by the Repetier Host software. it says it is connected but not sending anything to the controller. All I have accomplished so far is getting the axis to the min limit....After I discovered the build instructions were incorrect and had me plugging in the limit switches to the MAX pins...frustrating. Geeetech is not very helpful.
Also

----------


## curious aardvark

my first response would be to download slic3r and cura and try with those as well. 
And if they don't work either - then start messing with the wires again.

----------


## DangerDan

Well everything moves properly but I have not been able to get anything to stick to the heated bed. I discovered that the number one extruder does not get up to temp because the heating element is loose in the housing compared to number (2) and the number two extruder is not getting a signal from the controller in either manual mode or print mode to move the motor. The motor is good I switched the plugs and used No.(1) in manual mode and it feeds the filament as it should, checked the continuity of the wires and that is good. i have all the settings set for (2) extruders and the number (2) gets hot just won't feed. Bed gets to temp as well. so closer just more tweaking. i sent an email to see if they would send me a replacement extruder. Now the waiting begins.

Any suggestions would be appreciated learning a lot about stepper motors and themistors....

 i stepped away for a couple days because my patience was wearing thin. The Geeetech forum is pretty useless

----------


## Mjolinor

Geeetech tech support team are one of the best stability tests known for Tourettes syndrome. If you don't explode and overflow with expletive verbals after a week then your pretty sure not to have Tourettes.

----------

